# What Is Misc?



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

recovery command read from MISC
boot-recoveryKEYSWARNING: Mismatch while checking type between phone and flash image
phone: 0x%x, image: 0x%x
R&DBoot Menu Timeout - Powering up in Normal Mode
NULLSending update selected menu command,


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Did anybody read the mbm.bin file? Most of it is scrambled.


----------

